# Hylix carbon bars on ebay, anyone tried one yet?



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

Price is great, weight is low, just curious if anyone has tried them yet?


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

They're just too narrow for me...


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

i bought one couple months ago. 40€ shipped home. Looks great quality, athough graphics are crap but you can sand it.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

nope, but I decided to buck up and get some Hylix forks for my SS 29er........we'll see how this works out - I'm posting a journal on their use / abuse in the SS forum........stay tuned........


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Just bought one. Weigh the same as those super expensive bars from SRAM, Race Face, Easton at 118gr 60cm and just as strong so it allows you to use end bars. So just the same as the best but at 30% the cost.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Veda said:


> Just bought one. Weigh the same as those super expensive bars from SRAM, Race Face, Easton at 118gr 60cm and just as strong so it allows you to use end bars. So just the same as the best but at 30% the cost.


How did you determine it's just as strong?

Personally I'd go with a name brand handle bar. The no-name stuff* may* be OK, but why risk your face/teeth? 
Also, I'm not anti-cheap carbon stuff, a seatpost would be fine or even a frame, but your starting to push your luck with handlebars.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

COLINx86 said:


> How did you determine it's just as strong? Also, I'm not anti-cheap carbon stuff, a seatpost would be fine or even a frame, but your starting to push your luck with handlebars.


Cuz I used most of those name branded ones (every time I change bikes I buy new bars) and I go all out on tightening the end bars. The usual light weight non-branded ones creaked and actually had the inside carbon layer peeled off like those Mortop bars. This one has far thicker sheet that the end caps needed to be trimmed to fit inside, yet weigh the same as those expensive bars. Frankly this is the only no name carbon bar and seatpost that I'm willing to recommend. Plus buying a branded sparepart doesn't spare you from design flaws either, such as the well known cracking Thomson seatpost and stem.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

any updates on this brand? im looking at a carbon hylix seatpost. anybody got experience with them?


----------



## frikipower (Mar 5, 2009)

hello, in a spanish forum ( foromtb) i know one guy that bought one Hylix seatpost. I made some questions about seatpost and i am waiting his answer. In my opinion this components look very well.


----------



## frikipower (Mar 5, 2009)

i got the answer. After 3 months using hylix seatpost this person told me all is ok.


----------



## mtbmitch2 (Sep 24, 2007)

been using the hylix bar for about 2 months now. just the right width to match my shoulders.
light bar and has some substance at the ends. I think there are probably only 3 carbon handlebar manufactures, Hylix might just be the plain jane version. the bent and sweep is the same as some of the more expensive name brand bars.


----------



## frikipower (Mar 5, 2009)

somebody has broken a hylix fork... look "hylix 29er fork ebay" post
and some people have problems with seatposts clamp. youtube --- "hylix"
really a pitty i was thinking to buy a seatpost and a bar.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

I have the offset hylix seatpost. No troubles with me all last season. 
Its the same as the bont xxx post.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Just received Merek's CF riser bar. Light and cheap. Gonna put it on my old Stumpy, which sees a little light-duty mtbing but mostly commuting. 

Of the brands sold exclusively on ebay, wich CF parts, if any, are considered "reliable". I'm thinking of puting a carbon fork on my old stumpy, and don't want the bike to suddenly morph into a uni-cycle . . .


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

my hylix bar is still going strong.


----------



## purdyboy (Nov 15, 2005)

I have been using the Hylix 400lg post for 2 months and there are no problems so far.

Except just make sure the tapered alum cones (for seat angle) fit properly into the carbon post. I put some grinding past in and spun them around to ensure good seating.
Mine is going strong but i'm only 145lbs.

My dealings with the seller were all positive too.


----------



## tcliment (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi, 
I want to buy a Hylix carbon offset seatpost, but my saddle is a Selle Italia Flite with carbon rails. Anybody knows if they are compatibles?
Thanks!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't believe it will fit. I took a look at the offset post and it appears to have a side mount clamp design. From what I have seen in the past, the clamp is designed for round rails and yours are oval (had the same seat for a while) which means you can really only use a top/bottom mount or standard type clamp on it. Sorry, but I don't believe it will work.

If you want a light post that will work with a carbon railed saddle I say the KCNC post is a great option. I have had two of them. I use either a Thompson lower cradle or currently a Smud carbon lower cradle on mine. I have had two of them and used several different carbon railed saddles with it and have had no problems what so ever. My weight was up at about 185 when I got my first one though I am now down to 170. I currently have a 400mm post that is only about 1.5 cm from being at the minimum insertion point on the post and been on it since Dec w/ no problems! It costs a little more than the Hylix but it is lighter as well.


----------



## tcliment (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks 1SPD!


----------



## tonejones (May 20, 2012)

I broke this bar after about 10 rides and not on a big jump but in a corner.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

^^^^ Sure those bolts were to spec? That looks nasty. Are you ok? Face in one piece? 

I bought one of the bars when they first started poping up on ebay and it showed up at my door cracked. Could have been sandwiched in shipping, but it was indeed broken- seller did refund though.


A message here: THE causative factor in carbon breaking = LOW PRICE AND OFF BRAND!!!


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

Broken handlebar always looks very bad.


----------



## frikipower (Mar 5, 2009)

In a corner? Please could you explain better how you broke the bar ? I dont understand. Thank you.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I got one of the 31.6 two bolt zero offset carbon posts. Claimed weight is 220g and actual was 263g. Also there is a chip / crack in the surface layer of carbon and its clearcoat at the very bottom of the post.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

*AhemCough* 
The same guy who had the steerer broke a Hylix seat post too. He's 150lb soaking wet and a pretty smooth rider. This stuff is garbage, and dangerous if your bike is going to be used anywhere than the internet.


----------



## flipsidem (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been using the Hylix 660mm riser bar on my 29er for almost a year. It has been just fine. It has scratches on it from a couple of hard crashes on Mac's Ridge near Fruita, and my foam grips are ripped up from crashes, but the bars are solid.

I just bought a new carbon 29er frame and a Hylix carbon straight bar and a seat post to go with it.

I find it funny that people like to fear monger about the inexpensive carbon stuff from eBay. Building a carbon bike part isn't something that somebody in China can just start doing in their apartment. These "no-name" carbon parts and frames on eBay are made by the same manufacturers that are making almost everything for all the big brands. It is the same raw materials, the same manufacturing processes, the same people doing the work and a different brand name. How do I know this? I know this because I have the balls to try something without the BS assurance of a name brand.

I watched the YouTube video mentioned above. If you want to talk about product quality, let's talk about that video, it was a piece of crap.

I have personally witnessed one instance of a broken carbon bike. It was a frame with a seat tube that broke right between the clamp and the top tube. The frame was a Specialized, but that really doesn't matter because the reason for the failure was surely an over tightened clamp or not enough post in the tube.


----------



## frikipower (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been using the Hylix bar since november and all is ok. Maybe this components are second brand of zzyzx (corratec) or bontrager. what do you think?


----------



## flipsidem (Aug 4, 2008)

Something like that. I think the carbon parts and frames on eBay are made by the same manufacturers that are making almost everything for all the big brands.

Also, I didn't see the picture of the broken bar last night because it didn't show on my tablet. It seems a little odd that a guy installs some carbon bars upside down on his bike, breaks them in a way that looks almost like a clean cut, signs up for a forum to post a pic of it, then never says another word about it. I am not really suggesting a conspiracy. I just noticed these things when I looked at the details of the picture and the poster.


----------



## truckee_calvin (May 3, 2007)

flipsidem said:


> It seems a little odd that a guy installs some carbon bars upside down on his bike, breaks them in a way that looks almost like a clean cut, signs up for a forum to post a pic of it, then never says another word about it. I am not really suggesting a conspiracy. I just noticed these things when I looked at the details of the picture and the poster.


That's an impressive piece of sleuthing. I think you're on to something. Wait a minute... this is *MY* very first post. Doh! 

For what it's worth, my hunch is that the design is identical/similar to brand name products but without the same rigorous mfg QA process that keeps lawyers happy. Why introduce cost and complexity when you don't have to worry about being sued? Pass those attorney-fee savings on to consumers who are willing to accept the higher "risk" and capture a new market segment. Perhaps this means brand name companies discard 2-3 out of a batch of 100 that the other guys don't bother to even try to detect? Even if that were the case, you'd have to speculate as to what the nature/consequence of the defect is and whether that risk is acceptable given the cost savings.

I'm still young/risky enough and money is still rare enough to give these no-names a shot. But for sure I'll do some rigorous first-hand QA of my own!


----------



## flipsidem (Aug 4, 2008)

You are probably right. That would explain why name brand carbon parts never, ever fail. I am sure the factories making these items are saving tons of money by cutting out the "rigorous" QA process when they make the no name parts.

Why is it so difficult for people to comprehend that brand name stuff costs more because it bears a brand name? People make up reasons to assure themselves that they are actually getting something other than a name for the extra money they spend. I guess if they really believe that they are getting something more, and that gives them some sort of assurance, maybe they really are getting something.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

flipsidem said:


> ......... These "no-name" carbon parts and frames on eBay are made by the same manufacturers that are making almost everything for all the big brands. It is the same raw materials, the same manufacturing processes, the same people doing the work and a different brand name. How do I know this? I know this because I have the balls to try something without the BS assurance of a name brand......


I'm not sure how possessing balls imparts you with this knowledge. And however your balls came about that info, it's not entirely correct.

Just because a no name part was made in a factory owned by Giant or Merida, doesn't mean it's the same as an item sold under known brand name. Say an item is made in the very same factory same factory, it still doesn't mean it's exactly the same part just without stickers. There is a pretty wide gap between crappy carbon and high quality carbon. A big difference is that higher quality stuff requires more manual labor, and that will always cost more.

Fact is 3 of the 4 Hylix products I've seen with my own two eyes failed under a 150lb rider. Sure he saved a few bucks, but in the end had to purchase replacements for everything and would have been better off not being a cheap ass from the start.


----------



## flipsidem (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't say that my balls told me that Hylix Carbon stuff is good. What I said was that I have first hand experience using these products, and based on that, I think they are every bit as good as higher priced name brand stuff made in the same factories. The OP asked for feedback from people that actually have experience using this stuff. That is what I provided. I am pretty sure the OP didn't ask if anyone knew anyone who knew someone who weighs 150 pounds and breaks carbon parts. Nice job twisting my words fear monger.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

flipsidem said:


> Something like that. I think the carbon parts and frames on eBay are made by the same manufacturers that are making almost everything for all the big brands.


I travel to china 4-6 times per year for business as I work with overseas suppliers and some bike component suppliers.

what you are stating may be the exception but clearly not the rule. Just because I can buy a Rolex in China, doesn't mean it is a Rolex.

China is notorious for making counterfeits at a reduced price.

Just to open your eyes a little. go to aliexpress.com (better than ebay) and look up any given carbon fiber bike part. you will see many option of the same part and brands, but they are not built or sold by the same suppliers.


----------



## xmessenger (Aug 13, 2010)

I kinda agree with flipsidem. I am under the impression that the vast majority of big name carbon, and even smaller companies higher end stuff is made in China. These "fakes" tend to be built nearly identical to already made and popular parts. I am assuming that to build these fakes you would have access to the same machinery and materials as the brand names. These things lead me to believe that its likely that fakes are made in the same facilities but are excess production, failed QC or were simply made and not inventoried. As far as quality assurance, outside of visual inspection , I don't see where fakes fair worse than the genuine article as they are typically exact duplicates of proven designs. I mean seriously, once you have the set up to mass produce a carbon handlebar what percentage of deviation could there be?
It was thinking about all this that made me choose a Titanium frame over carbon because I feel that these big name carbon frames simply cost way less to make than what is being charged. That and its still a fast evolving technology. The initial design and set up may be pricey but I suspect its very inexpensive to mass produce carbon fiber in mainland China.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Most of the stuff you'll see on eBay like these Hylix components are often what you refer as manufacturer house-brand. Just like Future Shop has Dinex TV's, Home Depot has Rioby, Lowe's has Kobalt, Trek has Bontrager, J&B has Origin8, etc.

Most of these carbon bars and post are probably suspicious regarding QC and manufacturing tolerance, thus the low price tag from saving time and money, and most of them if not all are simply molded quickly and not layer up by hand with a rigorous resin to fiber ratio control. But you get what you pay for.

Just FYI, wholesale price on a Truvativ carbon bar like the T20 will be $70 while MSRP is $125, although most parts usually have a whosale price of 50% or more off the MSRP.

And you don't just pay for a "name" when you buy from a company like RaceFace or Easton, you also pay forward for customer service, lifetime-warranty, R&D, graphic design team, etc. I'm not saying you should buy carbon **** at full price, but that sometimes it's worth paying $20 more for a nice RaceFace carbon bar on sale over a final sale house brand carbon bar that might or might not be worth it.

My take on all this is buy it of it fits your needs, and don't baby cry about it if it fails when you pay cheap for it. For all I know, most people won't even know the difference between two bars, one high-end and one low-end cheap style, if you take off all the graphics and make them look plain similar, same for seat post and stem.

I support some local company like RaceFace, Easton, Blackspire, etc whenever I can though.


----------



## dlennard (Jun 22, 2011)

I bought a Bontrager look alike carbon stem and bar on Ebay from a China vendor and they both looked pretty good. The stem inserts pulled out after 9 months and the bar broke after a year. They both started creaking more and more as time went on. I am 52 and weigh 162 lbs and don't ride that hard. I did just buy some Easton bars on sale so we will see how that goes. In the end I did not save any money buying the knockoffs.


----------



## flipsidem (Aug 4, 2008)

*Follow Up*

Just as a follow up to anyone who is interested. I raced the entire 2013 Rocky Mountain Endurance Series (XC) on a FLYXII (no name Chinese carbon, I think the model is FR-217) 29er hardtail frame with Hylix flat bars and a Hylix seatpost. I crashed a few times, nothing major, and nothing ever broke. The only issue I had with the frame was to do with the internal cable routing. This particular frame had an internal routing setup that used ferrules where the rear shift cable entered and exited the frame, and it had a sleeve to route the cable down the frame, under the BB and out through the chain stay. This sleeve came loose from the point where it went under the BB. I ended up drilling out the cable/ferrule stops and removing the sleeve so I could just run a straight cable housing all the way back. Other frames I have seen just have the internal routing setup for straight housings. I think the sleeve method was just a bad design. It works well with straight cable housing. Regarding the Hylix stuff, which is what this post is really about, I am satisfied. I have no complaints about the handlebars at all. They are really light, they look nice and they performed perfectly. The seatpost gave me some fits with preventing inadvertent tilting of the saddle at the recommended torque. I talked to the supplier about this, and he advised me to put some grease on the bolt and torque it again. I actually never got around to doing this, because the issue quit occurring before I had time to mess with it. The only other issue with the seatpost was the weight. I don't remember exactly, but the advertised weight was something like 180g, and the actual weight was more like 220g. This, unfortunately, isn't a problem that is specific to no name, Chinese carbon. Anyway, there some 1st hand feedback on Hylix stuff. For the price that you pay for Hylix stuff on eBay, I would say it is a good, but not a great deal. I agree with the previous poster about finding name brand stuff on sale. If you keep your eyes open, you can find deals on carbon parts that are pretty close to the price of the eBay stuff. I have a Forte' carbon seatpost that I got on clearance on one of my other bikes, and it is superior to the Hylix post in every aspect. I think I paid about $60 for the Forte' seatpost.


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 14, 2011)

I was looking at this one too and on the search I found the Merek brand. I ordered one of their super light saddles. let see when it get here.


----------



## nicolaim (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm satisfied with my Hylix aluminum stem and two carbon handlebars. The stem has a few rough edges, the flat bar had some decals which weren't applied perfectly straight, and the riser bar is missing the textured clamping area, but otherwise they're fine. These parts are super light, so I wouldn't recommend them for heavy riders or those who tend to break parts. I also have some J&L titanium qr skewers from the same seller(s).
There are tons of counterfeit brand-name parts floating around, so I'd rather go with Hylix than a possible counterfeit.
Expect to wait 2-3 weeks for the stuff to arrive.

Update: things haven't gone well since I wrote the above. I noticed the stem isn't flat on the top and bottom of the steerer clamp, so there are gaps between the stem and spacer rings and top cap. The riser bar doesn't fit my Ergon GS1 grips because it turns out the diameter is 22.44mm instead of the 22.2 it's supposed to be. The seller is offering a replacement if I send the bar back.


----------



## cjidemne (Mar 12, 2015)

I am using one for a while now. no problem as this time. light less expensive and looks good. can anyone help .....what is the size of the saddle bolt?


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Cheap, light, strong; pick two - Keith Bontrager. What standards, testing, and QC do these bars meet/have?


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

I,ve got 2 hylix posts (not sure which one but the light, no layback minimalist sub 200gm ones), one a 27.2 on my crit bike and one 31.6 on my road bike. The 27.2 has a ton of post showing (400mm taken all the way to the #1 limit on the post). Both have over a year of road and cirt racing on them with no issues. I also have hylix aero road bars on the same bikes with no issue as well. They all are a little flexy but not bad. I weigh in at 165-170, and an old 46yo MTB, X and road masters racer.
In terms of using them for MTB i would as long as not that much post was showing. The vendor is responsive on ebay in answering questions and i think puts a little more effort in writing accurate copy and taking accurate images, and weighing the items.
I'll continue to buy hylix...for now


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been happy with their carbon road bars on my CX bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Have used a 31.8x660 Hylix bar on my hardtail for 1.5yrs (raced almost weekly from last feb to nov and from march this year). apart from the crappy color scheme (which I promply removed) no issues with qualiy, stiffness etc. 
Hopefuly they will start making something over 700mm and I would have no doubts in making another purchase. 
THe seatpost would be a no brainer as well, but I am still fine with my KCNC.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Just got some Hylix flat bars..will report on how they do. I have 2 posts and bars on my road bikes for almost 2 years without issue. Again, i support these guys but there is something to be said to the riggors and money that bigger name brand guys put their marketing and testing through and the fact that Hylix does not really support cycling. I've been in SPecialized and trek's US offices and the testing facilities are truely impressive. I'd bet that the big guys testing facilities have an annual million dollar budget, easily (when you consider equipment and wages) I bet that Hylix's QC testing consist of ripping off the big guys specs (which gives me some solace) and then doing a one time dropping of a 50# barbell from a random height to see if the bar breaks. Also, do we want our sport to grow, Hylix and the alike are leaches of the sport where the bigger companies support it. When was the last time you saw a Hylix sponsored rider, event or race?
I'm totally contradicting many of my points i know, by purchasing Hylix, but it think that when choosing parts or a frame ya gotta have a balance. Personally i choose name brand frames and china components. That way at least that major frame logo is represented and you are supporting the sport.
my .02 cents


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

I took a chance and ordered a 660mm Hylix riser handlebar 31.8. Waiting for it in the mail now. Testing soon to come. I paid $58 shipped. I bought it from eBay from the seller pingthyy2010 I hope I don't lose some teeth, or smash my face. We'll have to wait and see. 20 people have already bought this handlebar from that seller


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

I have multiple Chinese carbon bars on my road bike, my CX bike and my single speed. They all get ridden hard and the bars are fine and I have all my teeth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

I ordered my Hylix carbon handlebar on March 28, 2016. It arrived on April 14, 2016, with tracking. It has an 18mm rise, 31.8 clamp area, 720mm wide, and can allow for bar ends. The bar ends can be tightened up to 6Nm max. It weighs in at 151.6 grams.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

compared to my Ritchey WCS Triple Butted TRX50 handlebar. 660mm wide, 31.8 clamp area, bar ends allowed. Weight is at 241.7 grams.


----------

